# Ruby Eyed Mini Rex



## Ajzimmie (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello,

I'm not familiar with how forums work or if it's okay if I put my bunny on here to give away. I recently moved and she has ripped up 3 corners of carpet in the townhome I am renting. Meaning I'm going to have to pay a lot of money to replace it. Snowy is a very sweet but timid girl. She was nutered at about 1 year. Shes a littered trained inside rabbit, has never had her cage outside or experienced living in the outdoors. if anyone is interested in knowing more or coming to visit her let me know. I love this little girl very much and I'm going to be picky about who she ends up with. Just an FYI. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 30, 2016)

A location could be helpful?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 30, 2016)

We'd take her, but need to know where you are so we know if it's possible.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 1, 2016)

Based on the OPs IP they appear to be located in MN. 
Might be a bit too far for you Larry


----------



## Ajzimmie (Oct 1, 2016)

I live in Rochester MN


----------



## Ajzimmie (Oct 1, 2016)

Ajzimmie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not familiar with how forums work or if it's okay if I put my bunny on here to give away. I recently moved and she has ripped up 3 corners of carpet in the townhome I am renting. Meaning I'm going to have to pay a lot of money to replace it. Snowy is a very sweet but timid girl. She was nutered at about 1 year. Shes a littered trained inside rabbit, has never had her cage outside or experienced living in the outdoors. if anyone is interested in knowing more or coming to visit her let me know. I love this little girl very much and I'm going to be picky about who she ends up with. Just an FYI.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I live in Rochester, MN


----------

